# gibeira ...



## Caliope

He escuchado una canción "Romaria", busqué la letra y encontré algunas palabras que no encuentro, por ejemplo "gibeira", "Pirapora", "desaventos".
En principio pensé que serían palabras típicas de algún lugar, no sé.
Agradezco si alguien puede explicarme qué significan.
Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Hola Caliope!

Gibeira é bolso. Pirapora é o nome de um lugar aqui no Brasil.


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Gibeira é bolso.



Oi,
*"gibeira"* deve ter vindo de *"algibeira"*, também utilizada por aqui. É de origem árabe, como quase todas começadas por *"al"*.
Sabe dizer-me se podemos encontrar "gibeira" em algum dicionário?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, é de algibeira, mas, se não me engano, no estado de Paraná dizem apenas gibeira.
E, não, você não encontrará gibeira em nenhum dicionário. 

_Desavento_, pelos contextos em que vejo usado, tem a ver com inimigos, adversários. A palavra não existe em dicionários. É de uso regional.


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Sim, é de algibeira, mas, se não me engano, no estado de Paraná dizem apenas gibeira.
> E, não, você não encontrará gibeira em nenhum dicionário.
> 
> _Desavento_, pelos contextos em que vejo usado, tem a ver com inimigos, adversários. A palavra não existe em dicionários. É de uso regional.



Obrigado.


----------



## Caliope

Muito obrigado.
En Facultad tuve un curso de comprensión lectora en la Cátedra de Letras, pero sólo alcanzó a eso.
A todos, de nuevo, muchas gracias.


----------



## Outsider

"Desavento" lembra-me "desavença".


----------



## irenke

Encuentro dos palabras en la hermosa canción que canta Elis Regina, ROMARIA _Jibeira o jiló_ Alguien sabe su significado?


----------



## KHALIFAH

Hola. Bienvenida a WRF.

Según el diccionario Aurélio, *jiló* es el fruto del *Jiloeiro*, hortaliza de sabor amargo. Espero que te sirva. No te puedo ayudar con Jibeira, lo siento. La edición que tengo es de bolsillo. Espera por el aporte de alguien mas.

Saludo.


----------



## Espinharas

irenke said:


> Encuentro dos palabras en la hermosa canción que canta Elis Regina, ROMARIA _Jibeira o jiló_ Alguien sabe su significado?


 
Olá, irenke.
Jiló é exatamente o que KHALIFAH já disse. Quanto a "gibeira/jibeira"... Ah, antes que me esqueça, quem escreveu a canção foi Renato Teixeira. Já foi interpretada por muitos, inclusive por Elis Regina. O ambiente é rural: diz-se "caipira". Jibeira parece ser outro nome para "algibeira", ou seja, um bolso, ou uma pequena bolsa, separada da roupa, que as mulheres mais simples, geralmente camponesas, usam à cintura, por cima ou por baixo da saia. Esta mesma palavra existe no dialeto Mirandês, se não me engano no norte de Portugal. 
Abraço.


----------



## BusqueOAA BARATOS ML

_Desaventos_ não sei exatamente o que é mas parece significar adversidades (da vida)...

"Paz nos *desaventos*: _“conseguir superar as dificuldades da sobrevivência, conseguir viver em paz, sem ficar permanentemente à mercê das intempéries”_
_(Renato Teixeira cantando Romaria e Marcelo Loureiro tocando: tudo isso no Festival de Inverno de Bonito de 2013! - Cultura Caipira Blog)_

_(O PEREGRINO ENCONTRA O ABISMO | Nei Duclós)_


----------



## Ari RT

Permitam-me desfazer as inversões da letra. Talvez reste mais clara para os estrangeiros. Adiciono alguma coisinha do contexto cultural.

_O destino de um só_ [i.e. solitário]_ feito eu (perdido em pensamentos sobre o meu cavalo) é de sonho e de pó.
O jiló_ [o amargor] _dessa vida_ [de peão] (_cumprida a sol) é de laço, de nó e de gibeira._

Entre (parênteses) fragmentos da letra isolados para maior clareza. Entre [colchetes] inserções minhas.
O sol, o laço, o nó são elementos do cotidiano do vaqueiro. O jiló parece-me ter sido colocado como metáfora de amargor. A algibeira não sei. Talvez por ser o lugar onde vão apenas moedas, portanto dinheiro de pouco valor, entre como parte do amargor.
Nessa região, onde nasci, dizia-se algibeira e não gibeira. Minha avó dizia que "quem quiser moça bonita, faça bulha n'algibeira" (faça soar as moedas, mostre sua riqueza). Mas sempre existiu por ali uma grande tendência à redução de vogais átonas. Calipar por eucaliptal é, para mim, o caso emblemático. Além disso, o autor não tinha necessidade de retirar uma sílaba da algibeira para caber na métrica: "de gibeira" e "d'algibeira" (por sinérese) dão no mesmo. Portanto, "gibeira" deve ser mesmo reflexo da fala popular.

Quanto aos desaventos, vou com BusqueOAA. Parece referência ao verso anterior, no qual o eu lírico afirma que
_Descasei, joguei, investi, desisti.
Se há sorte eu não sei, nunca vi._

O verso em questão é

_Me disseram, porém, que eu viesse "aqui"
pra pedir (em romaria e prece) paz nos desaventos._

Entendo que os desaventos são os eventos / ventos da sorte citados. O eu lírico vai "aqui", em romaria, rezar por paz nessas horas. Romaria é o tema central do poema e seu título.
"Aqui" é a igreja de N. Sra. Aparecida, padroeira do Brasil, na cidade de Pirapora. Era tradição nas cidades do médio Tietê e adjacências (norte e noroeste da capital São Paulo) haver uma peregrinação anual a cavalo para lá. Também havia uma peregrinação a pé. Não sei se ainda há, já que boa parte da devoção à santa deslocou-se para o grande santuário na cidade de Aparecida (ali na via Dutra, pertinho de Guaratinguetá).


----------



## BusqueOAA BARATOS ML

Fala sério, com essa explicação deve ser o autor da letra, né Ari RT(RenatoTeixeira) ... rss





Ari RT said:


> Permitam-me desfazer as inversões da letra. Talvez reste mais clara para os estrangeiros. Adiciono alguma coisinha do contexto cultural.
> (...)
> Quanto aos desaventos, vou com BusqueOAA. Parece referência ao verso anterior, no qual o eu lírico afirma que
> _Descasei, joguei, investi, desisti.
> Se há sorte eu não sei, nunca vi._
> (...)
> Entendo que os desaventos são os eventos / ventos da sorte citados. O eu lírico vai "aqui", em romaria, rezar por paz nessas horas. Romaria é o tema central do poema e seu título.
> "Aqui" é a igreja de N. Sra. Aparecida, padroeira do Brasil, na cidade de Pirapora. Era tradição nas cidades do médio Tietê e adjacências (norte e noroeste da capital São Paulo) haver uma peregrinação anual a cavalo para lá. Também havia uma peregrinação a pé. Não sei se ainda há, já que boa parte da devoção à santa deslocou-se para o grande santuário na cidade de Aparecida (ali na via Dutra, pertinho de Guaratinguetá).


----------



## Ari RT

Quem me dera!


----------



## Alexgianini

BusqueOAA BARATOS ML said:


> _Desaventos_ não sei exatamente o que é mas parece significar adversidades (da vida)...
> 
> "Paz nos *desaventos*: _“conseguir superar as dificuldades da sobrevivência, conseguir viver em paz, sem ficar permanentemente à mercê das intempéries”_
> _(Renato Teixeira cantando Romaria e Marcelo Loureiro tocando: tudo isso no Festival de Inverno de Bonito de 2013! - Cultura Caipira Blog)_
> 
> _(O PEREGRINO ENCONTRA O ABISMO | Nei Duclós)_


Segundo o próprio autor da letra, "desaventos" é um neologismo criado pelo próprio autor. O sentido é esse mesmo dificuldades, adversidades....


----------

